# 2002 specV moans



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

hey, my sentra makes a metallic moaning noise when I release the clutch in 1st or reverse, but no other gears. What would cause that?
its made this noise before but only during hard rains/floodings... but now its louder and all the time.
Thanks.


----------



## monissan (Jan 19, 2009)

does a throw out bearing sound like a good guess?
Ive asked around and thats what it sounds like to me, I have another question though, are there any decent repair books for the spec V?
I have some experience working on cars trying to keep my old probe alive, but I never messed with any transmission stuff.
Thanks.


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

it sounds to me like it might be a throwout bearing, but if you've never worked on a transmission i wouldn't recommend doing it yourself. if you need a factory service manual though i think the site is phatg20.com if that doesn't work just look through some of the other posts for something around that.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

StretchinAZ, have you done anychanges??any updates??


----------



## StretchinAZ (Mar 13, 2009)

JOHNYSLEEPERB15 said:


> StretchinAZ, have you done anychanges??any updates??


I haven't been able to come up with anything yet. I don't have any way to pull the tranny on my own anymore. I've just lived with the the noise since it hasn't affected anything as of yet.

For some reason i keep leaning towards the exhaust causing the noise since it seems to almost go completely away for me once the car warms up. Also the noise seems more external then internal.


----------



## benofilis (Oct 19, 2009)

I have the same problem. Feels like something just hits the right resonance and this vibration hummmm comes out. Thought my clutch may be going, (03 sentra, 105k) but it still grips just fine. Been living with it for about a year now. If I find anything else out, I'll post it here.


----------



## studlypear05 (Nov 20, 2009)

My 02 spec-v has a brand new engine and when i start it up and let sit at idle, it moans just like you guys are talking about. I have the original transmission with 134,000 so i wonder if it is a bearing.


----------



## JOHNYSLEEPERB15 (Aug 28, 2009)

studlypear05 said:


> My 02 spec-v has a brand new engine and when i start it up and let sit at idle, it moans just like you guys are talking about. I have the original transmission with 134,000 so i wonder if it is a bearing.


our moans while releasing clutch at 1st or 2nd gear,, mine does not moan while on idle..?? sorry guy..


----------



## StretchinAZ (Mar 13, 2009)

Bump.

Any new ideas or updates???


----------

